# The GW website...



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I've just read todays utter bullshit of an update (Hit it with a Hammer).

I'm really beginning to feel that the Site is suffering from WD syndrome.

Will someone please direct this company in the right direction.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmmmm.... i think GW are wanting to sell a lot of Dreadknights....
(As they would be)


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

"Uh, guys... I don't think they're amused by the Derpknights." "Quick, we need to show them how powerful they are if they buy three of them! Then they HAVE to just get 3 or they know they'll never kill a unit!"


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Next they'll rename it the DreadAwesome with the font on the box saying ''only cool kids buy the DreadAwesome''


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd love to know what complete fuckwit designed the Dreadknight. I mean it.

They had potential to make something amazing. But they fucked that one up.

Oh, and they let that fat wanker write the fucking codex too.

(If you hadn't realised, I've actually read the codex now)


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

I haven't read it and I won't be either unless a friend gets it as a mate said he was up at GW and got to skim through it and he said the fluff was awful.

Like for me the GK coming out can be pictured as someone making a balloon for a happy little kid...and then deflating it in it's face, that awful noise as it zips around the room is all I hear when GK are mentioned...thanks Matt Ward:ireful2:


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I think the reasoning is that if they bring out one truly "Must Have" expensive release at the Codex' launch then people will buy it for their collection irrespective of which army they actually collect. A couple of moderately priced, good looking units follow and before you know it you've got maybe 400 points towards an army and whether you like it or not most people will finish it. Especially when the second wave of releases hits. which is usually just about the time that your interest has gone and that 1,500 point army suddenly cranks up to 2,500 points plus...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn them for wanting to sell their new model. You all don't seem to get this worked up over the other updates.

I thought the article was pretty well written and showed how powerful one of them is.

This post should be in pointless gripping or merged with another one of the 'bitch moan complain about the Dreadknight' threads.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Actually sunshine, it's more of a complaint about the general shite that GW have been splurging out lately.

Over the last year the website has gone downhill, much like WD did before it.

Some of the Articles that are posted on this forum an others are more worthy of being published than the actual trash that makes it's way onto GW publishing. 

Hence the title of the thread. Or would you like me to dumb it down further for your understanding?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh wow, really? Their website has pretty much been the same for the last 5 years. A large webstore that markets their newest product with articles directed at highlighting their newest releases. The "change" as you put it to the website is nothing like what happened between fat bloke running the dwarf and what is being put out now.

You directly pointed out an article featuring the Dreadknight as being bad, might I add, making it seem as if this is another 'oh noez a model I no like QQ bitchfest'.

No shit sherlock fan site have better information then a webstore, Andrea miniatures, who produces some of the best models in the world do not have shit for information because ITS A FUCKING WEBSTORE. GW actually puts out content every now and then but that does not change the general focus of its website.

So you can take the sunshine, ram it straight up your arse until your eyes glow.

Or do I need to dumb it down for you?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Orochi said:


> Actually sunshine, it's more of a complaint about the general shite that GW have been splurging out lately.
> 
> Over the last year the website has gone downhill, much like WD did before it.
> 
> ...


I am sick and tired of people bitching and complaining about GW. If you don't like the product or are tired of the prices..... DON'T PLAY THE FUCKING GAME!!!!

No one is forcing you to. If you don't like the product, don't buy it.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> So you can take the sunshine, ram it straight up your arse until your eyes glow.


@Orochi: this might help you out a bit (with such a good suggestion, we need to make sure it's done right):

http://models-workshop.com/glowing-eyes/


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, the thread is a bitch.
Yes, GW website is more of a webstore than a hobby site (derr).
Yes, people have a choice what they spend their money on.

*Everyone is entitled to express their own opinions, but please for the love of god quit it with the personal attacks.
Keep the thread for civilized discussion about the GW website itself rather than fighting between you.*


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

So its ok to send him a PM calling him names but not ok to do it here?!? Score!

With that being said GW is a business, half your arguments made could be used for any major corporation out there. I have my complaints but I also remember when a Land Raid used to cost what they charge for a Rhino now. My biggest complaint is about WD so I simply stopped buying it and started getting Fine Scale Modeler. I miss the fluff but its articles are tonnes better.

Anyways rattleing the cages worked a bit to well this time.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> So its ok to send him a PM calling him names but not ok to do it here?!? Score!


No, its not ok.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I like the GW website........


(_Surprised you there didn't I . _)

For a company the size that GW are this has got to be one of the worst built and maintained sites going, grammar nazis would also have fun and an ex editorial member of the *Independant* (A British national newspaper) that I shared a house with was genuinely was offended by it whenever she looked over my shoulder and read any.

(_Ah! Thats more the norm, but hardly seems I like it does it._)

But lets not forget that the fact that it is sub par on various levels does mean we get leaked pictures of things on occasion put up by their own bumbling staff.:laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> For a company the size that GW are this has got to be one of the worst built and maintained sites going, grammar nazis would also have fun and an ex editorial member of the *Independant* (A British national newspaper) that I shared a house with was genuinely was offended by it whenever she looked over my shoulder and read any.


was it the realisation that the lower classes now had access to the internet?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm going to feel really old saying this, so I'll just say it.

_I liked the GW site back when it had no drop-down menus and wasn't one massive sales pitch, but a modeling and painting resource as well._


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I like GW, I like their website, I like WD and so on.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I hate GW. I feel they are a blinkered, old fashioned, inflexible, megaladon of a company which needs to change drastically. Previously these facets were partially hidden because devoted and enthusiastic individuals worked in their various sub-companies and kept things fresh for gamers, Paul Sawyer and Adrian Wood come to mind. 

Currently they are opperating more like a cash cow and in some cases corrupting the goldmine of their IP just to turn a buck. 
That said i still like the IP of the company for now, it's like the juicy juicy steak that you could get from the afformentioned megaladon. 

If just a few of the bigwigs decided to take the time to listen to their customers instead of working soley from sales sheets (and i know firsthand that this is how they work) then they could probably increase sales across the board. Unfortunately as i said they're pretty stuck in their ways and refuse to change their sales approach so it would appear that we are stuck untill somone with a bit more gamer in him takes over the reins. 

On the other hand they do make exceedingly good cakes........what?......Mr Kipling?.....dammit!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Im not totally convinced that the GW website with the drop down menus is poor. It serves its purpose of letting people view the products they are trying to sell.

As for content, there is still a fair amount of it, although it does follow the same editorial style as WD, this is sort of expected.

GW is a bit of a monolith of a company so can be slow to adapt. But the models for the most part are as good as ever, and I do like way they have embraced larger models. 

In fact I may go off and by some scenary ......


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Compared to the FAQ's, it was a decent read.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Oh wow, really? Their website has pretty much been the same for the last 5 years. A large webstore that markets their newest product with articles directed at highlighting their newest releases. The "change" as you put it to the website is nothing like what happened between fat bloke running the dwarf and what is being put out now.
> 
> You directly pointed out an article featuring the Dreadknight as being bad, might I add, making it seem as if this is another 'oh noez a model I no like QQ bitchfest'.
> 
> ...


Hey relax its just a web site


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

But KoC you said take it to PMs! All kidding aside I am shocked that there has not been a hobbyist magazine published seeing war gaming is kinda at its height in popularity. I know originally with the Heretic (the original, not Ploss's version) that was the direction I was trying to head.

@TheSpore I am calm, the retaliation remark was due to the OP inflamitory comments towards me, him asking me if he needed to dumbing it down is akin an illitarrate asking me if I need help reading a book.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

So I just read that article about dread knights. Obviously it was fully geared to favor the power loa- I mean dread knight but I find funny is that not once did they make face off with daemons. Sorry folks a defiler may be a daemon engine but its not a daemon.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

TheSpore said:


> So I just read that article about dread knights. Obviously it was fully geared to favor the power loa- I mean dread knight but I find funny is that not once did they make face off with daemons. Sorry folks a defiler may be a daemon engine but its not a daemon.


maybe they wanted to show case them fighting non obvious choices, kinda to not pigeon hole the "deamon hunters" as a one trick pony, they are the Grey knights, which is a chapter of space marines who have skills and equipment to fight deamons but that does not make them any less leathal against non deamon armies, same will happen with sisters of battle they will loose the "witch hunter" tag because they need to be kicking the pants off all comers not looking for the cast of "Wicked"


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> maybe they wanted to show case them fighting non obvious choices, kinda to not pigeon hole the "deamon hunters" as a one trick pony, they are the Grey knights, which is a chapter of space marines who have skills and equipment to fight deamons but that does not make them any less leathal against non deamon armies, same will happen with sisters of battle they will loose the "witch hunter" tag because they need to be kicking the pants off all comers not looking for the cast of "Wicked"


True I was just a lil taken off to see that they didnt throw it in there. 

@Djinn I was JK around


----------



## The 812th Cadian (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is a question, why don’t they make an article on how to kill the damn thing?
One of my friends has gone out and bought a bunch of grey knights, im determined to beat him first game round just to wipe the smug smile off his face.
Oh and guys, reading all this has really made me laugh, you people take this stuff far to seriously some times


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The 812th Cadian said:


> Here is a question, why don’t they make an article on how to kill the damn thing?
> One of my friends has gone out and bought a bunch of grey knights, im determined to beat him first game round just to wipe the smug smile off his face.
> Oh and guys, reading all this has really made me laugh, you people take this stuff far to seriously some times


"we" take it too seriously and yet you want to wipe the smile off your friends face?
pot and kettle me thinks


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The 812th Cadian said:


> Here is a question, why don’t they make an article on how to kill the damn thing?


You dont sell something if you have told everyone how to beat the living crap out of it.


----------



## The 812th Cadian (Feb 25, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> "we" take it too seriously and yet you want to wipe the smile off your friends face?
> pot and kettle me thinks


yea i want to beat him in a game, however im not going to start hurling abuse at him or anyone else over a hobby


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

So, wanting to "wipe a smile off someone's face", that someone being a good friend of yours, is much better than random insults across the internet at people who I'm willing to say are going to take it like water off a ducks back?

Right.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

The 812th Cadian said:


> yea i want to beat him in a game, however im not going to start hurling abuse at him or anyone else over a hobby


not yet.
But soon......you will learn young padewan.....you will learn. Sooner or later plasticrack addiction gets to us all. Random rainting is only one of the many symptoms, along with owning far to many bottles of dettol and perminently trying to work out where you can add more shelves or storage spaces to your house.

remember that the first step is accepting that you have a problem.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Usually I'd jump in about now, bitch and moan about GW, then point out their ridiculous pricing system and leave.

BUT:

*I don't have any major problems with the GW site.* Sure it's a little confusing with the thousands of different menus, but it does exactly what it's meant to do: Shows me all of the GW products and their prices. 

The various collecting and gaming articles are a bonus. A slightly shitty bonus, written by someone with down syndrome, but a bonus none the less.

The modeling and painting articles are great. I still occasionally use them to pick up new techniques and ideas. You can never have too many modeling articles.

The recent update also added the nationality menu to the bottom of the page, which allows me to quickly jump between the UK and Aus GW website, thereby increasing the efficiency of my GW price bitching by a factor of 10.

In short the GW website is fine. White Dwarf on the other hand is barely worthy of toilet paper duty. Why would I pay $12 for a book of GW ads when I can just go on the website and see them for free? Pretty silly.



Midge913 said:


> I am sick and tired of people bitching....
> *Bitching*
> .....If you don't like the product, don't buy it.


Like I've said before: GW and it's products are not the same thing. I hate GW, but I like their product, just like I hate Exxonmobil, but like having petrol in my car. Does that make sense?



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> not yet.
> But soon......you will learn young padewan.....you will learn. Sooner or later plasticrack addiction gets to us all. Random rainting is only one of the many symptoms, along with owning far to many bottles of dettol and perminently trying to work out where you can add more shelves or storage spaces to your house.
> 
> remember that the first step is accepting that you have a problem.


Fortunately most people can manage there consumption of plasticrack, for a few it's an uphill battle that results in many terrible overdose symptoms, that include; hypersensitivity to sunlight, poor personal hygiene, spontaneous pew-pew noises, superglue fingers, delusions, social pariah-ism and ultimately death.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I love the nerd rage and forum trolls that pop out when something in power armor gets released.

Hell, without it, it wouldn't be 40K.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I love the nerd rage and forum trolls that pop out when something in power armor gets released.


Id stock up on rage repellent now for whenever the Chaos 'Dex comes out :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I love the nerd rage and forum trolls that pop out when something in power armor gets released.
> 
> Hell, without it, it wouldn't be 40K.


Thank fuck for Fantasy.

*Picks up a proper book, and opens to title page*

Warhammer 8th Edition Rulebook.

Written by Mat Wa... Oh fuck no.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Oops, May of touched a nerve with dear old Djinn there. Bless him. Getting old and cranky.

The Site and Hobby are not linked. I'm just tired of the same record being churned out by the guys in charge of the site.
But then, it has to appeal to all, so I guess the writing style has to suit the average reading age. Something being brought down no doubt by the likes of my lovely fellow hobbyists such as Djinn 

I think the site should have a focus less on tactics, but more on actual modelling. I know there is an element of the hobby side in the occasional article. But I'd like to see more conversions, painted mini's, Showcase armies and the like. Just to promote the building side a little more. Something I would guess people are divided 50/50 on?
As for White Dwarf, Ugh...

PS, still awaiting this apparent PM.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't like, don't read.

It's like going into a sweet shop, and saying "I don't like fruit bonbon's, I prefer chocolate, why stock fruit bonbon's?" yet has both.

I have truly lost the plot of this thread. Are you sure you're not british raging over things which don't concern you?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

No, I just accept that my rather flame filled first post and attitude clouded what I actually meant. Thus now trying to direct the thread in the initial intended direction (my bad of course).

Alas, if I've not succeeded then dammit to hell. 

It makes sense in my head. Promise


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Still trolling along with blatant personal attack Orochi. Trust me, I am not the person who is dumbing down the apparent reading age of the Games workshop website, but I do not have to prove that to anyone, especially you.

Yep getting old and cranky but your dimwitted comments didn't piss me off, trust me ask anyone in the Skype channel, we where having quite a laugh at your expense.

I would PM you but the King has spoken and said I could not. Until you next rather droll reply I guess.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Still trolling along with blatant personal attack Orochi. Trust me, I am not the person who is dumbing down the apparent reading age of the Games workshop website, but I do not have to prove that to anyone, especially you.
> 
> Yep getting old and cranky but your dimwitted comments didn't piss me off, trust me ask anyone in the Skype channel, we where having quite a laugh at your expense.
> 
> I would PM you but the King has spoken and said I could not. Until you next rather droll reply I guess.


So all you "leet" members are lurking in your own channel now Djinn? I dont have anything against you, but saying shit like that is why people say you come off as exceptionally arrogant.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nope nothing 'leet' about anyone in the channel. We were discussing tutorials and adding company info for my site. If in all seriousness if someone calling you sunshine and a dumbass in one sentence isn't something to laugh at then what is?

If people think I am an arrogant then so be it. I am confident in myself and my abilities, from what I have seen most people who find me rude/arrogant are ones that I really don't care about anyways.


----------



## Eva (Mar 16, 2010)

Random, but a bit more on topic, can anyone link me to the Dread Knight article? I swear I'm going blind.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=15900040a


----------



## Eva (Mar 16, 2010)

Cheers for that


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just noticed a very good article about the DE releases today including sketches from Jes Goodwin, These articles have made GW's website a must read this last six months, im facinated by how the artists and writers put these models and rules and such together, i couldnt honestly give two hoots how a model does agasint various enemies but listening and read about how something goes from concept to reality in the model world is brilliant, the jesgoodwin sketches featured in WD127 and other issues are what brought me to play Eldar in the first place and in many ways cemented me into this hobby, before that i was more of a role player using the warhammer fantasy rules and citadel models to represent my characters.
have a read,also note the mention of plastic scourges on the succubus sketch.
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=15900024a


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

FUCKEN YEAAAAA

Plastic Scourges =).


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> I would PM you but the King has spoken and said I could not. Until you next rather droll reply I guess.


Whatever you say Grandad.
Fortunately, Life has a little bit in store for me than you. So I'm afraid I will always miss your moments of youth on the Skype channel. But that's ok with me. Come out of the basement/attic when you need your bi-weekly allowance of sunlight.

Anyway. Plastic scourges. Good.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Enough with the digs now, thank you.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

I demand more digs.

And strangely enough, that article made me want to buy a plastic Daemon Prince rather than a Dreadknight.
Which I did.

But damn, that Daemon Prince looks so freaking cool in that image...
If I had known how brilliant they could look I would have bought one sooner.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

How did the stompa lose? Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't it have a Titan close combat weapon as well as a Destroyer class gun? 
Still, I don't mind that kind of article.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

I bet the stompa felt bad about how terrible the DreadKnight looked when compared to the amazing-looking Daemon Prince that kicked it's ass.

So it let the DreadKnight and two of it's friends wallop it sideways to make it feel better.

Let no-one say that Orks don't have a heart.


----------

